

Ask HN: Is jQuery moving from GitHub? - yawboakye

Consider this tweet by John Resig: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;jeresig&#x2F;status&#x2F;459358538910150656. jQuery is his most successfully open source project that can also suffer losing it&#x27;s community and collaborators. Anybody knows whether there are really considering moving jQuery?
======
_random_
Why not? It would be nice to see more competition between services.

~~~
stephenr
It would be nice to see people realise that a) git is not the second coming of
Jesus and b) git != GitHub

------
lamby
Clickable:
[https://twitter.com/jeresig/status/459358538910150656](https://twitter.com/jeresig/status/459358538910150656)

------
zindlerb
I don't know. Maybe he plans on creating a competing service with Github? Or
maybe it is for a different OS project of his. I am not very concerned.

~~~
yawboakye
I'm thinking they might be acting in support of former GitHub employee Julie
Ann Horvath. Whatever they do would have serious ramifications in all
directions.

------
McDiesel
Why? Why do politics need to play a part in where code is hosted? This is just
asinine.

------
lsiebert
Bit bucket is a real thing that you can use for public repositories.

------
howdoipython
Why would an open-source project stop using GitHub?

